# HELP ! I AM PLANNING ON BUILDING MY OWN COLD SMOKER



## spartan1967

I am planning on building my own cold smoker, I need some advice

Firstly the smoker must be portable , I dont own the property so it will have to be portable just

incase I move , I was thinking it could be 6 feet tall 30 inches wide and 30 inches deep

Here are a list of my concerns .

# 1 What kinda of wood can I use to buld my smoker ?

# 2 How do I control the amount of smoke that enters and leaves the smoker ?

# 3 How far does the hot box have to be from the smoker ?

# 4 How large does pipe have to be to carry the smoke from the hot box to the smoker?

# 5 Does the smoker have to be airtight or as close to it ?

# 6 What kind of metal racks am I supposed to use?

# 7 Does it matter what type of screws I use?

I am a plumbe rby trade and my wood working skills are above average , so is

my knowledge of the tools .

Waiting to here for ya

Thanks Geo


----------



## forluvofsmoke

SPARTAN1967 said:


> I am planning on building my own cold smoker, I need some advice
> 
> Firstly the smoker must be portable , I dont own the property so it will have to be portable just
> 
> incase I move , I was thinking it could be 6 feet tall 30 inches wide and 30 inches deep
> 
> Here are a list of my concerns .
> 
> # 1 What kinda of wood can I use to buld my smoker ?
> 
> *Plywood is fine for a cold smoker...3/8*" should be heavy enough for structural support with the dimensions you list with heavy grate loads such as multiple racks of belly bacon, canadian bacon, buck-board bacon, bars loaded with cased sausage...maybe add some 1x2 inside the corners to join the panels and for grate supports. If 1/4" sheeting is used, consider a bit heavier structural supports and framing.*
> 
> # 2 How do I control the amount of smoke that enters and leaves the smoker ?
> 
> *A slide over an opening in the upper-rear will be simple to make and easy to use.*
> 
> # 3 How far does the hot box have to be from the smoker ?
> 
> *That will depend on your heat source (btu output), but 24-30" distance will loose a lot of heat on a horizontal run with a smaller heat source.*
> 
> # 4 How large does pipe have to be to carry the smoke from the hot box to the smoker?
> 
> *2" will be a bit low on flow with a horizontal run...3" should be adequate for 31.25 cu ft.*
> 
> # 5 Does the smoker have to be airtight or as close to it ?
> 
> *Only as air tight as it takes to fill the smoke chamber from top to bottom and keep it flowing out through the top. If you have a lot of leakage out the door opening, you will need a bit more smoke production to fill the chamber. A snug fitting door is good (you may need multiple latches on a door that tall to compensate for eventual warpage), but is not a must.*
> 
> # 6 What kind of metal racks am I supposed to use?
> 
> *Stainless steel is the best way to go, carbon (mild) steel is good, chrome-plated is OK (watch how you clean them to avoid scouring off the plating), do not use galvanized.*
> 
> # 7 Does it matter what type of screws I use?
> 
> *No. Brass, stainless, nickle-plated...all good.*
> 
> I am a plumbe rby trade and my wood working skills are above average , so is
> 
> my knowledge of the tools .
> 
> Waiting to here for ya
> 
> Thanks Geo


Also, if using propane vs electric for heat source in the smoke box, you may need additional ventilation (larger horizontal pipe and larger exhaust vent on the upper-rear of the smoke chamber)...use metal pipe from the smoke box to the smoke chamber, of course.

Pops6927 built a hot smoker with plywood for smoking brined/cured chickens, hams, etc...if you go to advanced search, look for threads started by him in smoke house builds...I think that's where it is, anyway. Unless he made additional mods for a hot smoke box, you won't find that info there, but I think was using the AMNPS or AMNS with that smoke house.

Good luck, and great smokes!!!

Eric


----------



## mneeley490

Spartan, I'll repeat myself slightly from my bacon thread. For cold smoking, *you cannot beat A-MAZE-N smoker products.*

With one of these, you can eliminate the hot boxes and pipes. Simply light it and put it inside the smokebox. Just make sure there is enough airflow to keep it smoldering. It doesn't take much. And it puts out very little heat on its own.

I just used an AMNPS to cold smoke some bacon in a fridge conversion that is about the same dimensions you described. Worked fantastic!


----------



## spartan1967

Eric

Thank you for ur advice , it will give me the start I need .

I have another question if you wouldnt mind helping with, so from what i have read

so far which isnt enough, there are 3 ways to burn the wood( pellets or saw dust)

#1 Is to use propane, this wont work for me cause I am limited in space and

     dont want to keep filling the propane tank up all the time .

#2 Is to use electricity , by using a heating element of some sort ( this may do )

#3 Last but not least to use coals, but this takes alot of work .

so option #2 suits me , what kind , where can i buy it , I am clueless

HELP !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks

Geo


----------



## daveomak

*I have another question if you wouldnt mind helping with, so from what i have read*

*so far which isnt enough, there are 3 ways to burn the wood( pellets or saw dust)*

Spartan, 4 ways.....   #4, the AMNS or AMNPS..... devices designed and built and sold by T Johnson..... cool they are.... no electricity or propane and no moving parts....  they will smoke for 8-12 hours on one fill up.... and generate little heat....  perfect for cold smokers....  Check out the link below.... I think Todd has a sale going on right now.....   believe me and probably 500 other folks on the forum, you will not be unhappy with this jewel....  and that's the truth....    Dave

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21


----------



## spartan1967

I am confused , please explain it to me like I am a 2 year old hows does this product work ? no electricty no propane no fire ?

how does it smoke ?

Geo


----------



## spartan1967

thank u for the advice i will look at that site

Geo


----------



## daveomak

Fill the rows needed for the particular smoke...... light the end with a torch.....wait for the flame to die down.....   blow on pellets to make sure they are smoldering very well....  I get 3+ hours per row of pellets....  about 5 ounces per row.... 1# when the AMNPS is full and 10+ hours of smoke...   works anywhere.....   doesn't like inside of a propane smoker too much ..... flames consume all the oxygen and pellets go out, unless near an air inlet in the smoker....    Dave













Pellets in MB.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 22, 2013


----------



## spartan1967

DAVE

YOUR THE TOP DAWG 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





THANK U VERY MUCH I WILL BUY THE MATERIA THIS WEEKEND AND START THE SPARTAN SMOKER

KEEP U POSTED AND SEND SOME PIX SMK FORUMS WAY

GEO


----------

